# Woman Dies on my Commute Route



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

I pass through this tunnel twice a day.....








and this happened last Thursday.
https://minnesota.publicradio.org/display/web/2009/08/31/bike-accident/

Woman dies after bicyclists crash head-on in Bloomington
by Madeleine Baran, Minnesota Public Radio 
August 31, 2009


Bloomington, Minn. — A bizarre bicycle accident killed a woman last week, after her bicycle collided with another on a marked bike path in Bloomington. 

"It was just the biggest freak accident that we've seen in some time," said Bloomington Police Commander Kevin Herman. 

Lisa Ann Roden, 50, of Excelsior, was wearing a helmet when she collided with another cyclist on a Bloomington bike path at about 6 p.m. on Thursday. 

Roden was making a left turn into a tunnel under East Bush Lake Road at 86th Street when she veered slightly into the incoming bike lane. 

At the same time, a 55-year-old male cyclist called out that he was emerging from the tunnel into the incoming lane. As soon as he got out of the tunnel, the two cyclists hit head-on. 

"The sad thing is, he wasn't even going very fast when he came out, and still ended up being bad enough to end up in a fatality," Herman said. 

Roden was immediately transported to Hennepin County Medical Center, where she died of head injuries the next day. The male cyclist, whose name has not been released, did not suffer any visible injuries. 

Herman said that police officials have determined the crash was an accident, and have closed their investigation. 

A spokesperson for the League of American Bicyclists cautioned that head injuries can occasionally occur during a crash, despite wearing a helmet. 

"It's protecting your head as much as it can, but they're definitely not flaw-proof," said spokesperson Meghan Cahill. 

Cyclists need to make sure their helmets fit properly, Cahill said. Helmets should be replaced if they are worn during a crash, or if they are dropped. 

Herman said city officials may reconsider the design of the tunnel and the bike path as a result of the crash.​
I didn't see it and just learned of it today. However, 6:00pm is about the time I go through. 

What a tragedy. 

Scot


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Doesn't sound like an accident if he was riding in the incoming lane. Sounds more like reckless indifference.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Scot_Gore said:


> IRoden was making a left turn into a tunnel under East Bush Lake Road at 86th Street when she veered slightly into the incoming bike lane.
> 
> At the same time, a 55-year-old male cyclist called out that he was emerging from the tunnel into the incoming lane. As soon as he got out of the tunnel, the two cyclists hit head-on.


Perhaps this is just poorly written, but it sounds like they both crossed the center line.  

I see a ton of cyclists not being able to obey really basic rules on the MUT. It's the main reason I set up my commuter with flat bars and slightly wider tires--I want to be ready to jump off the trail and into the weeds at any second.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

Here's a quote from a local TV report from the woman's husband.
"Lisa coming in, guy was coming out. The tunnel is dark, I think his eyes were adjusting to the light," Dan explained. "He was probably going a little faster, swinging out a little to make that turn and their tires hit, their heads hit, their helmets hit, helmet flew off, she fell to the ground."​
It dosn't sound like he was there and is relaying witness accounts second hand. 

There's a curve to the right on the far side of the tunnel from my pictures POV that brings the trail back adjacent to the road the tunnel goes under. There's a tendency to swing out around the curve if your not careful to hold your line and keep right of dashed yellow line. 

The article mentions redesigning it to make better. The only effective method I can think of is to extend the trails run another 10 yards. This would mean digging a larger trench. The current tunnel exit is down in a roughly circular excavated bowl. You could make it more of a butter dish. I hope, if they do anything, that they don't go on the cheap and place some kind of mid trail barrier to keep people in their lanes. This would probably cause more accidents than it would prevent. 

Scot


----------



## chatterbox (Nov 19, 2006)

Am I wrong in thinking her helmet shouldn't have flown off her head? Not at all to blame the victim but more to understand how a helmet works. I assumed if you're wearing it tight enough it is stuck on there. How much force would it take to send it flying?


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

Scot_Gore said:


> The article mentions redesigning it to make better. ...... I hope, if they do anything, that they don't go on the cheap and place some kind of mid trail barrier to keep people in their lanes. This would probably cause more accidents than it would prevent


Or post a sign telling riders to walk their bikes through the tunnel. 

There is a place on a local MUT that could create the same situation and result. It's a descending, decreasing radius 90° turn to go under some bridges. And in the afternoon, the setting sun just about blinds the descending cyclists. Those who know this place take it real easy and work hard on maintaining the proper line.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

chatterbox said:


> Am I wrong in thinking her helmet shouldn't have flown off her head? Not at all to blame the victim but more to understand how a helmet works. I assumed if you're wearing it tight enough it is stuck on there. How much force would it take to send it flying?


That's a BIG assumption and lots less force than you'd imagine. There are too many variables to speculate.


----------



## bubba biker (Mar 1, 2008)

Some of the MUT's in the Denver area are the scariest places for me to ride. There are just to many variables that could send you flying. Narrow trails, blind corners, dogs, kids, the elderly,racers and recreational riders just don't mix well. I can never relax enough to enjoy the ride.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

Mr. Versatile said:


> That's a BIG assumption and lots less force than you'd imagine. There are too many variables to speculate.


I agree, it's a leap, but I did find myself wondering if the chin strap was clasped or perhaps clapsed but with enough slack that you could put three fingers width into the space. 

We will never know, but we should all bear it in mind as we strap our helmets on. I know mine tends to gradually work itself loose over time.

Scot


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

Henry Chinaski said:


> Perhaps this is just poorly written, but it sounds like they both crossed the center line.
> 
> I see a ton of cyclists not being able to obey really basic rules on the MUT. It's the main reason I set up my commuter with flat bars and slightly wider tires--I want to be ready to jump off the trail and into the weeds at any second.


I have a similar rig- you are on to something Henry! Cross bike with 36 tires and I can get into the grass if I need to. This is a crazy story- I bet neither of them had time to even touch the brakes. Tragic strange way to go..........MTT


----------



## dgasper (Sep 1, 2007)

*I hate bike paths*

I think bike paths are way more dangerous than the road.


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

dgasper said:


> I think bike paths are way more dangerous than the road.


I have read some studies that back you up. Seems like when we shoot into an intersection from a bike path, some of us are more likely to get hit; but with bike lanes the cars are used to seeing us. Its all about being seen, and the perception of drivers. I always see bikes and motorcycles because I have spent years riding them, and I look for them, but if you have never been on a bike of any kind- well then you are dangerous!

Before any citizen of any country can earn the privledge and honor of a driver's license they should be forced to drive a truck for one year (so they can see how hard they are to stop etc.), a motorcycle for one year, and a bicycle only for one year. Strange idea I know- but I bet far fewer people would die on the roads every year. And how about all cell phones have a feature that if you touch a steering wheel, with out a hand's free device- the phone delivers an electric shock to your head? Hmmm I wonder what the R&D on that one would look like............MTT :devil:


----------



## dgasper (Sep 1, 2007)

I've been in a couple of accidents on bike paths. The rules vis-a-vis walking vs. biking are confusing to most people, and many don't follow them. Little kids are unpredictable. People walking four abreast, and on and on...


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*....*

Some years back, there was what was characterized as a minor collision on a well used local MUT. One of the riders was wearing a helmet and had his bell rung a bit. He spent the night in the hospital under observation and was released apparently feeling just fine. He died three days later of an undiagnosed abdominal injury.

A close friend who always wore a helmet had a solo spill. He fell in such a way that it cut off blood flow to his head for an undetermined period of time before public works folks found him. He is spending the remainder of his days in a motorized wheelchair with a big piece of his skull gone.

Another riding buddy was at the back of a not-so-serious pace line when a rider ahead had a wind breaker come out of a pocket. It tangled in my buddy's front wheel and he went over the top. The plug was pulled on him ten days later....

The point is this: There are some circumstances that we can adjust our riding habits for, routes, how we negotiate difficult intersections, etc. There are some events that none of us would have thought of, but we read through these stories, consider the potential and continue to make adjustments.

I remember these people every time I ride by these sites, many times out loud. I will continue to ride right by these places routinely....


----------



## Tweezak (Dec 6, 2008)

Very sad.

I'd recommend straightening the path at each entrance to the tunnel so there isn't a corner right at the entrance.

I remember a near collision I had on a local MUT in a tunnel. I was tooling along at a pretty decent clip...maybe 12mph...and I entered a tunnel under a roadway. Some idiot was riding their horse through the tunnel and was taking almost all available space. I was really lucky the animal didn't freak out and bolt or there would have been serious injuries all around. Fortunately, I was always cautious entering that tunnel and was ready to dodge whatever might be coming the other way.


----------



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

That is sad. 

I kinda wonder if the ladys helmet was not strapped/clipped on, or way to loose. I broke the plastic that holds one of the straps, once in a crash, but the other three places where the straps attach to the helmet where enough to keep it on my head in a 22mph crash.

Do they have lights on in the tunnel in the day? That might help lessen the shock to your eyes.


----------

